# Sports teams/players A - Z



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

A - Abreu, Bobby


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

B - Boog Powell ( Baltimore Orioles 1961–74)


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> B - Boog Powell ( Baltimore Orioles 1961-74)


If I only had a dollar for everytime I heard Herb Score say, "The Baltimore fans aren't "booing", their saying Boog


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Chance, Dean


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

D - Dallas Cowboys


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Esposito, Phil Boston Bruin 1967-76


----------



## Tater1970 (Mar 13, 2009)

Franzen, Johan Detroit Red Wings GO WINGS!!!!!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Gill, Hal Boston Bruins


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

H - John Havlicek (Boston Celtics)


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Al Iafrate Boston Bruins, Washington Capitals


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

J - Adam Jones (OF - Baltimore Orioles)


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

K - Phil Kessel ( Boston Bruins)


----------



## Tater1970 (Mar 13, 2009)

L - Lidstrom, Nicklas Detroit Red Wings


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

M - Andy Moog, Boston Bruins


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

N - Niittymaki, Antero (Philadelphia Flyers)


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

O - Ovcheckin, Alex ( Washington Crapitals)


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

P - Pettite, Andy ( i think he is still with the Yankees)


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Q - Qualls, Chad


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

R - Richards, Mike (Flyers)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

How about a coach.

S - Don Shula (1963-1969 Baltimore Colts, 1970-1995 Miami Dolphins)


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

T - Timmonen


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

U - Dan Uggla (2B Florida Marlins)


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

V - Victorino, Shane -Defending World Champion Philadelphia Fighting Phillies


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

W - Wheeler, Blake ( Boston Bruins)


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

x- Xavier Nady


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Y - Yashin, Alexei NY Islanders


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Z - Zastudil, Dave


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A - Ayanbadejo, Brendon (Baltimore Ravens LB)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

B-Baltimore Orioles


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

C - Chargers, San Diego


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

D-Dan Marino


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

E - e~a~g~l~e~s ... Eagles!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

F - Forty Niners!!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

G-Green mean joe


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

H - Houston Texans


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I-Iowa Hawkeyes


----------

